# Endlers Livebearers!



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hello all, in 1.5-2 months, I'm going to have an open 5 gallon. I was considering having 2 Male Endler's Livebearers in there. Can I keep males together? Any specific information I should know? Thanks!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Five gallons is really too small for them. They need more room then that. They're very active swimmers.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh, it is? That really sucks, TFK said a pair could be kept in a 5 gallon. Oh well, thanks anyway VG!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm only repeating what I've read and what I experience with my boys.  Others may have differing opinions.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for your help. I know this may be really stupid, but could I possibly put one in there? I'm sorry if it's stupid, I really like them.....


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Diablo, if you like them so much, why not have them in the 29?


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Because I think the Danios might hurt them @[email protected] they're really tiny, males get like 1 inch long,


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ooh.. Than better not.  Although I've never heard of danios being aggressive.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Mr. Fatty( not what I named him, I probably shouldn't day his/her name on this forum) is chasing everyone -_-


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Everyone who is a danio? You don't have anything else in there yet do you? :/ Hmm I can't say then, all fish are different and you would know better since they're your fish XD


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Lol, just danios. And I think they pick up a thing or two from dad XD


----------



## iloveengl (Sep 1, 2011)

I had a group of endlers in a 20g and they were pretty happy swimming the length of it; even for such little dudes, they do seem to get around.

Maybe this is the perfect excuse to get an 8g bookshelf tank from petco. Small but lots of length. ;-)


----------

